
Ask HN: Which todo app are you using to manage daily tasks? - innoprenuer
Hello Hackers,<p>There are tons of todo apps (or even note-taking apps) out there. I manage my tasks using Trello (earlier used Wunderlist). I was wondering what other hackers are using to manage their tasks. Are you using app? or plain old postIt notes (made of paper)?
======
katelynsk
Our team used several apps before (like Asana and Wrike), but now we are
working on our own tool. It's rather a project management software for teams,
not just task planning for an individual user.

------
protonimitate
For programming tasks I've been using waffle.io - similar to trello but is
built on github integration. Makes tracking/resolving issues for me easier.

For tech/programming tasks that don't involve github, I use trello.

For everything that doesn't require writing code, post it notes. I've found
that using an app instead of post its lead me to over filling my day,
forgetting to mark stuff as done, and subsequently I stop checking it all
together. Post its are simple, easy to manage, and satisfying to cross things
off of.

------
jareds
I use Remember the Milk for everything.
[https://www.rememberthemilk.com/](https://www.rememberthemilk.com/) I use
both the iOS app as well as a command-line client found at
[https://github.com/dwaring87/rtm-cli](https://github.com/dwaring87/rtm-cli)

